# Black Bean and Salsa Bread??



## my_psychosis (Oct 23, 2008)

So I'm at the grocery store today and see "Black Bean and Salsa Bread" My question is how do you serve it? Whats it for? (toast, sandwiches?)


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 23, 2008)

I haven't seen that, but, YUM, that 's sound good!! Did you get some? I would probably eat it with chili or toast it and spread some guacamole on it.


----------



## JohnL (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds great, although I would wonder how long you could keep it with the high moisure content of the beans and salsa. That being said, I could definately make a chorizo sausage sandwich with that.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like a good bread for just being creative! 
Personally I'd find a way to make a "mexican-ish" bruschetta...... 

We have trouble with that at work with "different" bagels. 
They don't sell well because in the land of MN bland we get.......
"What do you put on that?"
WHATEVER YOU WANT!!!! 
I dont understand that question.


----------



## my_psychosis (Oct 23, 2008)

All these ideas sound great. Thanx. I did not buy it, but now that I have some ideas I'm going to. 

(I thought about slicing it thin, putting it under the broiler for a bit then serving with some kind of sour cream based dip.)


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, you better come back and let us know how good it is!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 23, 2008)

I couldn't imagine a loaf of bread with whole beans in it - so I found this recipe for Black Bean and Salsa Bread ... and it makes a little more sense to me now. 

Made with black bean flour (as a portion of the flour) and salsa. It's similar to the flour they use in France for French bread (part bean flour) and a bread I make with sun dried tomatoes, herbs, etc.

This would be good with chili, black bean soup, black beans and rice, stew, etc.


----------



## my_psychosis (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought a loaf and tried it with chili. I also just toasted it with butter. Both Yummy. I'm still gonna try the guacomle toast and the chorizo samich.

Thanks Micheal for the link. I'm going to try making my own now to.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 29, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the update. I will have to see if I can find it here.


----------



## my_psychosis (Oct 29, 2008)

Your welcome. And I dont know if you noticed but a nice guy named Micheal was kind enough to supply a link to recipe to make it home made. (a couple posts up)


----------

